# Quem me dera



## Jacquotm

I'm perplexed by this phrase:   Quem me dera chegar ai amiga


And confused by this one:   Quem sabe você vem e eu volto com você?

Can somebody translate these for me?


Muito obrigado.   


Jacquot


----------



## guihenning

«I wish I could be (arrive) there, my friend.» «If I only could be there, my friend»
«Oh, maybe you come here and then we go back together?»
Com mais contexto as traduções ficariam melhores, obviamente...


----------



## Jacquotm

guihenning said:


> «I wish I could be (arrive) there, my friend.» «If I only could be there, my friend»
> «Oh, maybe you come here and then we go back together?»
> Com mais contexto as traduções ficariam melhores, obviamente...



Muito obrigado!


----------



## fsm*

Olá! Alguém pode explicar donde vem a palavra dera? Obrigado.


----------



## guihenning

Vem do verbo “dar”; é a primeira/terceira pessoa do singular do pretérito mais-que-perfeito sintético.
_Eu dera, tu deras, ele dera, nos déramos, vós déreis, eles deram._


----------



## fsm*

Obrigado guihenning. Mas então como entender a expressão quem me dera? Duma maneira analítica podemos dizer assim?
_Quem me tinha dado essa coisa que eu quero?_


----------



## samotfrt

_Quem me tinha dado essa coisa que eu quero?
Quem me dera essa coisa que eu quero?_

significam ambos qualquer coisa tipo
_who had given me that thing that I want?_
sendo que a versão com o pretérito mais-que-perfeito(segunda) é mesmo comum, pelo menos na linguagem falada.

Contudo, "quem me dera" no sentido de "I Wish I could" ou "If only I could", não pode ser substituído pelo pretérito imperfeito composto(não sei se é este o nome mais correcto).
É um expressão feita que não tem um significado literal e que deve ser seguida por um verbo no infinitivo

_quem me dera ter essa coisa
quem me tinha dado ter essa coisa_


Nota: Parece-me me que seria mais correcto "_Quem me tinha dado essa coisa que eu *queria*?"  _


----------



## fsm*

Obrigado samotfrt. I see that I cannot translate this expression literally. It has a fixed meaning. 

Ambas as seguintes frases são corretas?

I wish I could find my keys:
 - Quem me dera encontrar as minhas chaves.

I wish I could meet him:
 - Quem me dera conhecer-o.

Obrigado por todas as correções.


----------



## Carfer

fsm* said:


> Ambas as seguintes frases são corretas?
> 
> I wish I could find my keys:
> - Quem me dera encontrar as minhas chaves.
> 
> I wish I could meet him:
> - Quem me dera conhecer-o. Quem me dera conhe*cê-lo*


----------



## fsm*

Obrigado. É possível dizer: 

I wish she would come to the party:
- Quem me dera ela venha à festa?
- Quem me dera ela vir à festa?


...ou é necessário usar apenas o infinitivo?


----------



## Carfer

fsm* said:


> Obrigado. É possível dizer:
> 
> I wish she would come to the party:
> - Quem me dera ela venha à festa?
> - Quem me dera ela vir à festa?
> 
> 
> ...ou é necessário usar apenas o infinitivo?


Em Portugal, das duas, a primeira, com o verbo no conjuntivo e com uma pequena correcção, '_Quem me dera *que* ela venha à festa_', é a forma mais comum de dizer. Não digo que a segunda seja inaceitável, até porque formalmente não diverge das outras construções com infinitivo que já vimos, mas não acho que seja frequente e a mim parece-me malsonante. O pronome pessoal expresso é necessário, sob pena de a frase se tornar ambígua (quem vem, eu, ela?), mas mas parece-me ser o pronome a causa da malsonância.


----------



## guihenning

Eu provavelmente diria "_quem me dera que ela viesse à festa_", "_quem me dera que chovesse hoje_".

P.S. uma rápida pesquisa no twitter confirma a minha suspeita de que os brasileiros elidem constantemente o "que": "_quem me dera fosse verdade_".


----------



## samotfrt

fsm* said:


> Obrigado. É possível dizer:
> 
> I wish she would come to the party:
> - Quem me dera ela venha à festa?
> - Quem me dera ela vir à festa?
> 
> 
> ...ou é necessário usar apenas o infinitivo?


Desculpa, Induzi-te em erro com a minha resposta anterior.

Como já referido nesse caso deve ser utilizado o conjuntivo. O infinitivo é usado quando quem deseja e quem "recebe" o desejo é a mesma pessoa (acho eu pelo menos)

Quem me dera ter essa coisa  - * I* wish* I *could have that
Quem me dera que ela tivesse essa coisa -* I *wish *she* could have that
Quem te dera ter essa coisa -  * you* wish* you *could have that
Quem te dera que eu tivesse essa coisa -  * you* wish* I *could have that


----------



## fsm*

Muito obrigado a todos. Vou experimentar com outras frases. 

Quem lhe dera cantar como o Pedro -  *He* wishes *he *could sing like Pedro 
Quem me dera (que) estivesses aqui -  *I *wish *you* could be here / *I* wish *you* were here
Quem lhe dera (que) a chuva parasse - *She* wishes *the rain* would stop
Quem lhe dera (que) deixasse de chover - *She* wishes *the rain* would stop

Obrigado por todas as correções.


----------



## Ari RT

Sempre entendi "dera" em função de "desse". Quem me desse, significando "se alguém me desse", que por sua vez remeteria a "se alguém mo permitisse", "se eu pudesse", "se fosse possível".
"Quem me dera ir-me contigo agora" significaria "ah, se eu pudesse ir..."
"Quem me dera ter tanto dinheiro" significaria "que bom seria se eu tivesse tanto dinheiro".
É frase feita. Nunca ouvi quem "lhe" dera ou com qualquer outra pessoa verbal. Sempre primeira pessoa.

Realmente, no Brasil ocorre de desaparecer o pronome. 
- Comprou o carro novo?
- Quem dera...


----------



## fsm*

Obrigado Ari. Ficou muito claro.


----------



## Carfer

Ari RT said:


> Nunca ouvi quem "lhe" dera ou com qualquer outra pessoa verbal. Sempre primeira pessoa.



Em Portugal é comum, por vezes até com o objecto indirecto reforçado: '_Quem lhe dera a ele cantar como o Pedro_', o que também pode suceder com a primeira pessoa. _'Quem me dera a mim..._'. Evidentemente, nada impede o uso do nome em vez do pronome: '_Quem dera ao João cantar como o Pedro'._
E também usamos_ 'Quem dera' _na mesma situação do exemplo do Ari, no sentido de '_Era bom/ seria bom_' (seria bom por si, sem referir especificamente a quem aproveitaria).


----------



## Ari RT

Pois por aqui eu diria "Quem dera o João cantasse como o Pedro".
Usos e usos... se todo mundo gostasse da mesma cor, que seria do amarelo?


----------



## S.V.

fsm* said:


> Olá! Alguém pode explicar donde vem a palavra dera? Obrigado.


Se for similar, a _qué no diera _aqui (espanhol) RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA Diz que_ diera_ _~_ _diera_ era comum séculos atrás, em ambos os lados da frase condicional, e sobreviveu em algumas exclamações (_would_ in EN).




> Malavẽturado ê ho homẽ q̃ deseja filhos, quanto dera eu agora polos nã tér





> Ai!, quanto dera eu agora por ver una portuguesa linda, risonha e travesa, doce meiga encantadora





> Ah! cruel, quanto dera eu agora por te não haver revelado os segredos do meu coração!


And a lot with_ quem_, of course.


----------



## Ari RT

O que se usa no Brasil de hoje com significado semelhante é "o que eu não daria".
- O que eu não daria por um beijo dela!

De comum, as duas expressões têm o plusquamperfecto em função de condicional, coisa que ainda se usa em ES. No PT do Brasil de hoje, salvo pelas frases feitas, só será entendido em registro poético e mesmo assim contando com a ajuda do contexto.


----------

